# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  हेल्प:: ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्शन के लिए सलाह चाहिए

## satya_anveshi

हेल्लो भाईलोग।
मुझे एक और ब्रॉडबेन्ड कनेक्शन लेना है। वायर्ड नहीं चाहिए... वायरलेस विकल्पों पर कुछ बताइए।
डोंगल तो शायद mts किफायती रहता होगा। इसके आलावा छतरी वाले इंटरनेट (wimax) के बारे में भी जानना है। जो भी विकल्प आप सजेस्ट करते हों.. कृपया मदद करें।
थेंक्स।

----------


## jadooo

> हेल्लो भाईलोग।
> मुझे एक और ब्रॉडबेन्ड कनेक्शन लेना है। वायर्ड नहीं चाहिए... वायरलेस विकल्पों पर कुछ बताइए।
> डोंगल तो शायद mts किफायती रहता होगा। इसके आलावा छतरी वाले इंटरनेट (wimax) के बारे में भी जानना है। जो भी विकल्प आप सजेस्ट करते हों.. कृपया मदद करें।
> थेंक्स।


wimax के बारे में 
http://bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/ser..._services.html

----------


## satya_anveshi

शुक्रिया भाईजान।
अन्य भी कोई सर्विस प्रोवाइडर है क्या wimax टाइप का???

----------


## Krishna

फोटोन प्लस ... अच्छी स्पीड और वायरलेस .....

----------


## vijay singh

भाई मे भी वायरलेस ब्रॉडबैंड लेना चाहता हु मुझे भी बताये

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> भाई मे भी वायरलेस ब्रॉडबैंड लेना चाहता हु मुझे भी बताये


सत्यअन्वेषी, साजिद गुनाहगार, अडोरबल- सभी मल्लिका की तलाश में लखनऊ में भटक रहे हैं। अतः अभी तो फिलहाल इस सम्बन्ध में कोई सहायता मिलना मुश्किल है। ये लोग कब लौटेंगे? इस बारे में ज्योतिष देखना हो तो मंच के ज्योतिष विभाग 'वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा'  में जाकर अपनी शंका का समाधान कर लें।

----------


## Dark Rider

In jaipur 

Tikona   

http://www.tikona.in/

Speed for Net 

second one  Local network , only in jaipur
try in your area

----------

